# Wireless broken after emerge world

## Special Ed

Hi people!

After doin an emerge world last night my wireless isn't working.  It tries to connect, handshake, then it disconnects.  This is what I get as it tries to connect using wicd:

sped # iwconfig wlan0

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:"Egotrip"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:5.765 GHz  Access Point: C0:C1:C0:10:B5:9F   

          Bit Rate=6 Mb/s   Tx-Power=16 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=68/70  Signal level=-42 dBm  

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:1  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

----------

## The Doctor

If you ran "emerge -u world" or "emerge --upgrade world" than the following should help:

```
dispatch-conf

revdep-rebuild
```

If you simply ran

```
emerge world
```

Than you may need to go through the same steps you did originally to get your wireless running. (try the first code block first, just in case.)

----------

## Special Ed

Yeah, I did a -uD world.  will try the dispatch-conf  and revdep

thanks

uh...

sped # revdep-rebuild

bash: revdep-rebuild: command not found

I must be missin something.  Gentoolkit from what I see LOL

----------

## The Doctor

I believe its located in the app-portage/gentoolkit package. 

amended list

```

emerge -v app-portage/gentoolkit

revdep-rebuild

```

----------

## Special Ed

Thanks, doin the revdep-rebuild now.  Lotta broken stuff after that world update

----------

## Special Ed

Still not working.  wicd.log shows:

2011/04/05 18:47:07 :: Connecting to wireless network Egotrip

2011/04/05 18:47:07 :: iwconfig wlan0

2011/04/05 18:47:07 :: /sbin/dhcpcd -k wlan0

2011/04/05 18:47:07 :: ifconfig wlan0 0.0.0.0

2011/04/05 18:47:07 :: /sbin/route del dev wlan0

2011/04/05 18:47:07 :: ifconfig wlan0 down

2011/04/05 18:47:08 :: ifconfig wlan0 up

2011/04/05 18:47:08 :: wpa_cli -i wlan0 terminate

2011/04/05 18:47:08 :: /sbin/dhcpcd -k eth0

2011/04/05 18:47:08 :: ifconfig eth0 0.0.0.0

2011/04/05 18:47:08 :: /sbin/route del dev eth0

2011/04/05 18:47:08 :: ifconfig eth0 down

2011/04/05 18:47:08 :: ifconfig eth0 up

2011/04/05 18:47:08 :: Putting interface down

2011/04/05 18:47:08 :: ifconfig wlan0 down

2011/04/05 18:47:08 :: Releasing DHCP leases...

2011/04/05 18:47:08 :: /sbin/dhcpcd -k wlan0

2011/04/05 18:47:08 :: Setting false IP...

2011/04/05 18:47:08 :: ifconfig wlan0 0.0.0.0

2011/04/05 18:47:08 :: Stopping wpa_supplicant

2011/04/05 18:47:08 :: wpa_cli -i wlan0 terminate

2011/04/05 18:47:08 :: Flushing the routing table...

2011/04/05 18:47:08 :: /sbin/route del dev wlan0

2011/04/05 18:47:08 :: iwconfig wlan0 mode managed

2011/04/05 18:47:08 :: Putting interface up...

2011/04/05 18:47:08 :: ifconfig wlan0 up

2011/04/05 18:47:10 :: iwconfig wlan0

2011/04/05 18:47:10 :: enctype is wpa

2011/04/05 18:47:10 :: Generating psk...

2011/04/05 18:47:10 :: ['/usr/bin/wpa_passphrase', 'Egotrip', 'mypassword'] #censored password --cach0rr0

2011/04/05 18:47:10 :: Attempting to authenticate...

2011/04/05 18:47:10 :: ['wpa_supplicant', '-B', '-i', 'wlan0', '-c', '/var/lib/wicd/configurations/c0c1c010b59f', '-D', 'wext']

2011/04/05 18:47:10 :: ['iwconfig', 'wlan0', 'essid', '--', 'Egotrip']

2011/04/05 18:47:10 :: iwconfig wlan0 channel 15

2011/04/05 18:47:10 :: iwconfig wlan0 ap C0:C1:C0:10:B5:9F

2011/04/05 18:47:10 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS DISCONNECTED

2011/04/05 18:47:11 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS DISCONNECTED

2011/04/05 18:47:12 :: iwconfig wlan0

2011/04/05 18:47:12 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS DISCONNECTED

2011/04/05 18:47:13 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS DISCONNECTED

2011/04/05 18:47:13 :: wpa_supplicant rescan forced...

2011/04/05 18:47:14 :: iwconfig wlan0

2011/04/05 18:47:14 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS ASSOCIATED

2011/04/05 18:47:15 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

2011/04/05 18:47:16 :: iwconfig wlan0

2011/04/05 18:47:16 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

2011/04/05 18:47:17 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

2011/04/05 18:47:19 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

2011/04/05 18:47:19 :: iwconfig wlan0

2011/04/05 18:47:20 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

2011/04/05 18:47:21 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

2011/04/05 18:47:21 :: iwconfig wlan0

2011/04/05 18:47:22 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

2011/04/05 18:47:23 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

2011/04/05 18:47:24 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS SCANNING

2011/04/05 18:47:24 :: iwconfig wlan0

2011/04/05 18:47:25 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

2011/04/05 18:47:26 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

2011/04/05 18:47:26 :: iwconfig wlan0

2011/04/05 18:47:27 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

2011/04/05 18:47:28 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

2011/04/05 18:47:28 :: iwconfig wlan0

2011/04/05 18:47:29 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

2011/04/05 18:47:30 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

2011/04/05 18:47:31 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

2011/04/05 18:47:31 :: iwconfig wlan0

2011/04/05 18:47:32 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

2011/04/05 18:47:33 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS SCANNING

2011/04/05 18:47:33 :: iwconfig wlan0

2011/04/05 18:47:34 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS SCANNING

2011/04/05 18:47:35 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS COMPLETED

2011/04/05 18:47:35 :: Running DHCP with hostname egotrip

2011/04/05 18:47:35 :: /sbin/dhcpcd wlan0 -h egotrip

2011/04/05 18:47:35 :: dhcpcd[2813]: sending commands to master dhcpcd process

2011/04/05 18:47:35 ::

2011/04/05 18:47:35 ::

2011/04/05 18:47:35 :: DHCP connection successful

2011/04/05 18:47:35 :: not verifying

2011/04/05 18:47:35 :: Connecting thread exiting.

2011/04/05 18:47:35 :: ifconfig wlan0

2011/04/05 18:47:35 :: IP Address is: None

2011/04/05 18:47:35 :: Sending connection attempt result Success

2011/04/05 18:47:35 :: ifconfig eth0

2011/04/05 18:47:35 :: iwconfig wlan0

2011/04/05 18:47:35 :: Forced disconnect on

2011/04/05 18:47:35 :: /sbin/dhcpcd -k wlan0

2011/04/05 18:47:35 :: ifconfig wlan0 0.0.0.0

011/04/05 18:47:35 :: /sbin/route del dev wlan0

2011/04/05 18:47:35 :: ifconfig wlan0 down

2011/04/05 18:47:35 :: ifconfig wlan0 up

2011/04/05 18:47:35 :: wpa_cli -i wlan0 terminate

2011/04/05 18:47:35 :: /sbin/dhcpcd -k eth0

2011/04/05 18:47:35 :: ifconfig eth0 0.0.0.0

----------

## cach0rr0

on wicd's "Advanced" tab, see if changing the driver from 'wext' to 'nl80211' gives you any joy 

my memory is hazy, cant remembered if you've merged this already or not, but if not, you'll need to emerge net-wireless/iw

then make the change, then give it a go. 

NB: did you -uD or -uDN ?

the --newuse or -N tells it to only update packages that will be affected by changes to USE flags.

----------

## Special Ed

Good evening Cach!  I did the -n option.

----------

## Special Ed

still not working!

2011/04/05 20:14:27 :: /sbin/route del dev wlan0

2011/04/05 20:14:27 :: iwconfig wlan0 mode managed

2011/04/05 20:14:27 :: Putting interface up...

2011/04/05 20:14:27 :: ifconfig wlan0 up

2011/04/05 20:14:29 :: iwconfig wlan0

2011/04/05 20:14:29 :: enctype is wpa

2011/04/05 20:14:29 :: Generating psk...

2011/04/05 20:14:29 :: ['/usr/bin/wpa_passphrase', 'Egotrip', 'mypasskey']

2011/04/05 20:14:29 :: Attempting to authenticate...

2011/04/05 20:14:29 :: ['wpa_supplicant', '-B', '-i', 'wlan0', '-c', '/var/lib/wicd/configurations/c0c1c010b59f', '-D', 'nl80211']

2011/04/05 20:14:30 :: ['iwconfig', 'wlan0', 'essid', '--', 'Egotrip']

2011/04/05 20:14:30 :: iwconfig wlan0 channel 15

2011/04/05 20:14:30 :: iwconfig wlan0 ap C0:C1:C0:10:B5:9F

2011/04/05 20:14:30 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS DISCONNECTED

2011/04/05 20:14:31 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS DISCONNECTED

2011/04/05 20:14:32 :: iwconfig wlan0

2011/04/05 20:14:32 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS AUTHENTICATING

2011/04/05 20:14:33 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS AUTHENTICATING

2011/04/05 20:14:34 :: iwconfig wlan0

2011/04/05 20:14:34 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS ASSOCIATED

2011/04/05 20:14:35 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

2011/04/05 20:14:36 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

2011/04/05 20:14:36 :: iwconfig wlan0

2011/04/05 20:14:37 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

2011/04/05 20:14:38 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

2011/04/05 20:14:38 :: iwconfig wlan0

2011/04/05 20:14:39 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

2011/04/05 20:14:40 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

2011/04/05 20:14:41 :: iwconfig wlan0

2011/04/05 20:14:41 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

2011/04/05 20:14:42 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS DISCONNECTED

2011/04/05 20:14:43 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS SCANNING

2011/04/05 20:14:43 :: iwconfig wlan0

2011/04/05 20:14:44 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS SCANNING

2011/04/05 20:14:45 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS SCANNING

2011/04/05 20:14:46 :: iwconfig wlan0

2011/04/05 20:14:46 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS ASSOCIATING

2011/04/05 20:14:47 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS ASSOCIATED

2011/04/05 20:14:48 :: iwconfig wlan0

2011/04/05 20:14:48 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS COMPLETED

2011/04/05 20:14:48 :: Running DHCP with hostname egotrip

2011/04/05 20:14:48 :: /sbin/dhcpcd wlan0 -h egotrip

2011/04/05 20:14:48 :: dhcpcd[2748]: sending commands to master dhcpcd process

2011/04/05 20:14:48 ::

2011/04/05 20:14:48 ::

2011/04/05 20:14:48 :: DHCP connection successful

2011/04/05 20:14:48 :: not verifying

2011/04/05 20:14:48 :: Connecting thread exiting.

2011/04/05 20:14:48 :: ifconfig wlan0

2011/04/05 20:14:48 :: IP Address is: None

2011/04/05 20:14:49 :: Sending connection attempt result Success

2011/04/05 20:14:49 :: ifconfig eth0

2011/04/05 20:14:49 :: Forced disconnect on

----------

## cach0rr0

out of curiosity, what does this show:

```

wpa_supplicant -Dnl80211 -i wlan0 -c /var/lib/wicd/configurations/c0c1c010b59f

```

?

(note that for any of these tests, as touched on in another thread, the wired interface should be shut down entirely, as well cable unplugged)

----------

## Special Ed

Ok, wired disconnected I got this:

# wpa_supplicant -Dnl80211 -i wlan0 -c /var/lib/wicd/configurations/c0c1c010b59f

Trying to authenticate with c0:c1:c0:10:b5:9e (SSID='Egotrip' freq=2457 MHz)

Trying to associate with c0:c1:c0:10:b5:9e (SSID='Egotrip' freq=2457 MHz)                                                                                                                                                                                               

Associated with c0:c1:c0:10:b5:9e                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

WPA: 4-Way Handshake failed - pre-shared key may be incorrect                                                                                                                                                                                                           

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=c0:c1:c0:10:b5:9e reason=15                                                                                                                                                                                                               

Trying to authenticate with c0:c1:c0:10:b5:9e (SSID='Egotrip' freq=2457 MHz)                                                                                                                                                                                            

Trying to associate with c0:c1:c0:10:b5:9e (SSID='Egotrip' freq=2457 MHz)                                                                                                                                                                                               

Associated with c0:c1:c0:10:b5:9e                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

WPA: 4-Way Handshake failed - pre-shared key may be incorrect                                                                                                                                                                                                           

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=c0:c1:c0:10:b5:9e reason=15                                                                                                                                                                                                               

Trying to authenticate with c0:c1:c0:10:b5:9f (SSID='Egotrip' freq=5765 MHz)                                                                                                                                                                                            

Trying to associate with c0:c1:c0:10:b5:9f (SSID='Egotrip' freq=5765 MHz)                                                                                                                                                                                               

Authentication with c0:c1:c0:10:b5:9f timed out.                                                                                                                                                                                                                        

Associated with c0:c1:c0:10:b5:9f                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

Trying to authenticate with c0:c1:c0:10:b5:9f (SSID='Egotrip' freq=5765 MHz)                                                                                                                                                                                            

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=c0:c1:c0:10:b5:9f reason=2                                                                                                                                                                                                                

Trying to associate with c0:c1:c0:10:b5:9f (SSID='Egotrip' freq=5765 MHz)                                                                                                                                                                                               

Associated with c0:c1:c0:10:b5:9f                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

WPA: Key negotiation completed with c0:c1:c0:10:b5:9f [PTK=CCMP GTK=CCMP]                                                                                                                                                                                               

CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to c0:c1:c0:10:b5:9f completed (auth) [id=0 id_str=]

----------

## Special Ed

I dont know if this is related, but after the emerge world, on bootup I see a msg that says something like "rc.sys not defined in rc.conf"?

----------

## cach0rr0

ok

do that same thing again (leave it running)

open a new tab in your terminal 

fire off a 'dhcpcd wlan0'

see if it returns an IP, or times out

the above looks like it has issues the first handful of times it tries to associate/authenticate, but then succeeds

so i would think at that point dhcpcd wlan0 would work, but we'll see

----------

## cach0rr0

 *Special Ed wrote:*   

> I dont know if this is related, but after the emerge world, on bootup I see a msg that says something like "rc.sys not defined in rc.conf"?

 

shouldn't realistically make a difference - just means a split second extra delay on bootup

you can actually get that to go away by uncommenting this in rc.conf

```

rc_sys=""

```

----------

## Special Ed

Ok, I am responding on wireless now.  I didnt get an ip addie but this:  

# dhcpcd wlan0 

dhcpcd[4637]: sending commands to master dhcpcd process

# iwconfig wlan0                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:"Egotrip"                                                                                                                                                                                                                              

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:5.765 GHz  Access Point: C0:C1:C0:10:B5:9F                                                                                                                                                                                            

          Bit Rate=300 Mb/s   Tx-Power=16 dBm                                                                                                                                                                                                                           

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off                                                                                                                                                                                                          

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=66/70  Signal level=-44 dBm  

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:177  Invalid misc:8   Missed beacon:0

Is there something wrong with wicd?

----------

## cach0rr0

 *Special Ed wrote:*   

> Ok, I am responding on wireless now.  I didnt get an ip addie but this:  

 

if you don't have an IP, you aren't responding on wireless  :Smile: 

iwconfig wlan0 doesn't show the ip; ifconfig wlan0 will

If nothing else, it looks like wpa_supplicant and all of that is still fine

*potentially* something with wicd is at issue

let's see installed versions for:

wpa_supplicant

net-wireless/iw

wicd

----------

## Special Ed

LOL I meant I didnt get a ip addie return at that command  :Razz: 

wpa_supplicant v0.7.3

iw-0.9.22

wicd-1.7.1_beta2-r3

----------

## Special Ed

I am eyein that 'beta2" part warily

----------

## The Doctor

that version of wicd is a bug fix to work with python 2.7. It seems unlikely to be the problem.

Just one crazy idea before I step out, If it is appropriate, you can try setting a static ip up and seeing if you can connect that way.

It should be in the "advanced" or "configure" section, I can't remember exactly. The only information you need is the ip of your router, netmask is 255.255.255.0. gateway and DNS should be the ip of the router and your ip should be varied in the last string of numbers, ie 192.168.0.x where x is between - 0 and 255 and not the same as the DNS/gateway.

----------

## Special Ed

Didnt see anything in wicd about setting a static ip addie.  All I saw was for global dns server settings?

----------

## The Doctor

On my system, the option is acceptable from an icon shaped like a wrench associated with the detected network.

Unfortunately, I am using a kde front end, so its a bit different. If I remember correctly, this should be under the network name on the default interface.

----------

## Special Ed

Ah, gotcha. Thanks.

 When Cach had me manually connect, it showed connected on wicd and didn't give me those options until I disconnected.  I did find the static ip setting and it worked.  It seems my wicd is havin dhcp issues.

----------

## t45m4n

I a, having the same problem:

```

Apr 12 16:05:05 SR71-LM sudo:   t45m4n : TTY=pts/1 ; PWD=/home/t45m4n ;

USER=root ; COMMAND=/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

Apr 12 16:05:05 SR71-LM sudo: pam_unix(sudo:session): session opened for user

root by t45m4n(uid=0)

Apr 12 16:05:05 SR71-LM kernel: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

Apr 12 16:05:05 SR71-LM /etc/init.d/net.wlan0[16667]: WARNING: net.wlan0 has

started, but is inactive

Apr 12 16:05:13 SR71-LM dhcpcd[16871]: sending commands to master dhcpcd

process

Apr 12 16:05:13 SR71-LM dhcpcd[15377]: control command: /sbin/dhcpcd -k wlan0

Apr 12 16:05:13 SR71-LM dhcpcd[15377]: control command: /sbin/dhcpcd -k wlan0

Apr 12 16:05:13 SR71-LM dhcpcd[16879]: sending commands to master dhcpcd

process

Apr 12 16:05:26 SR71-LM kernel: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

Apr 12 16:05:26 SR71-LM kernel: wlan0: authenticate with c0:c1:c0:87:3d:f7

(try 1)

Apr 12 16:05:26 SR71-LM kernel: wlan0: authenticated

Apr 12 16:05:26 SR71-LM kernel: wlan0: associate with c0:c1:c0:87:3d:f7 (try

1)

Apr 12 16:05:26 SR71-LM kernel: wlan0: RX AssocResp from c0:c1:c0:87:3d:f7

(capab=0x411 status=0 aid=2)

Apr 12 16:05:26 SR71-LM kernel: wlan0: associated

Apr 12 16:05:26 SR71-LM kernel: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes

ready

Apr 12 16:05:27 SR71-LM dhcpcd[15377]: control command: /sbin/dhcpcd -h

SR71-LM wlan0

Apr 12 16:05:27 SR71-LM dhcpcd[16926]: sending commands to master dhcpcd

process

Apr 12 16:05:27 SR71-LM dhcpcd[15377]: wlan0: broadcasting for a lease

Apr 12 16:05:27 SR71-LM dhcpcd[15377]: control command: /sbin/dhcpcd -k wlan0

Apr 12 16:05:27 SR71-LM dhcpcd[15377]: wlan0: removing interface

Apr 12 16:05:27 SR71-LM dhcpcd[16939]: sending commands to master dhcpcd

process

Apr 12 16:05:27 SR71-LM kernel: wlan0: deauthenticating from c0:c1:c0:87:3d:f7

by local choice (reason=3)

```

I can't get wicd to use the static IP settings I setup so I just did an emerge -C on wicd and just used wpa_supplicant and dhcpcd for now. I hope they fix their software.

I don't know if it helps any but my card is:

05:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9287 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

----------

## Sysa

Try

```
emerge  -1 $(qlist -IC wireless wicd udev)

revdep-rebuild
```

----------

## quanta

Same problem to me:

wicd version:

```

# eix -I wicd

[I] net-misc/wicd

     Available versions:  1.7.0 (~)1.7.0-r1 1.7.1_beta2-r3 1.7.1_beta2-r4 {X +gtk ioctl libnotify ncurses nls +pm-utils}

     Installed versions:  1.7.1_beta2-r4(09:57:01 AM 07/13/2011)(X gtk libnotify ncurses nls pm-utils -ioctl)

     Homepage:            http://wicd.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         A lightweight wired and wireless network manager for Linux

```

wicd.log:

```

2011/07/15 07:18:23 :: Sending connection attempt result Failed

2011/07/15 07:18:23 :: Autoconnecting...

2011/07/15 07:18:23 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2011/07/15 07:18:25 :: trying to automatically connect to...ZyXEL

2011/07/15 07:18:25 :: Connecting to wireless network ZyXEL

2011/07/15 07:18:26 :: Putting interface down

2011/07/15 07:18:26 :: Releasing DHCP leases...

2011/07/15 07:18:26 :: Setting false IP...

2011/07/15 07:18:26 :: Stopping wpa_supplicant

2011/07/15 07:18:26 :: Flushing the routing table...

2011/07/15 07:18:26 :: Putting interface up...

2011/07/15 07:18:28 :: Running DHCP with hostname gentoo

2011/07/15 07:18:28 :: dhcpcd[2306]: version 5.2.12 starting

2011/07/15 07:18:28 :: 

2011/07/15 07:18:28 :: /lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-hooks/20-resolv.conf: line 64: /etc/resolv.conf: Permission denied

2011/07/15 07:18:28 :: 

2011/07/15 07:18:28 :: chmod: changing permissions of `/etc/resolv.conf': Operation not permitted

2011/07/15 07:18:28 :: 

2011/07/15 07:18:28 :: dhcpcd[2306]: wlan0: broadcasting for a lease

2011/07/15 07:18:28 :: 

2011/07/15 07:18:29 :: dhcpcd[2306]: wlan0: offered 192.168.0.34 from 192.168.0.1 `P-320W'

2011/07/15 07:18:29 :: 

2011/07/15 07:18:29 :: dhcpcd[2306]: wlan0: acknowledged 192.168.0.34 from 192.168.0.1 `P-320W'

2011/07/15 07:18:29 :: 

2011/07/15 07:18:29 :: dhcpcd[2306]: wlan0: checking for 192.168.0.34

2011/07/15 07:18:29 :: 

2011/07/15 07:18:33 :: dhcpcd[2306]: wlan0: leased 192.168.0.34 for 3600 seconds

2011/07/15 07:18:33 :: 

2011/07/15 07:18:33 :: /lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-hooks/20-resolv.conf: line 64: /etc/resolv.conf: Permission denied

2011/07/15 07:18:33 :: 

2011/07/15 07:18:33 :: chmod: changing permissions of `/etc/resolv.conf': Operation not permitted

2011/07/15 07:18:33 :: 

2011/07/15 07:18:33 :: dhcpcd[2306]: forked to background, child pid 2335

2011/07/15 07:18:33 :: 

2011/07/15 07:18:33 :: 

2011/07/15 07:18:33 :: DHCP connection successful

2011/07/15 07:18:33 :: Exception in thread Thread-4:

2011/07/15 07:18:33 :: Traceback (most recent call last):

2011/07/15 07:18:33 ::   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/threading.py", line 552, in __bootstrap_inner

2011/07/15 07:18:33 ::     self.run()

2011/07/15 07:18:33 ::   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/wicd/networking.py", line 341, in run

2011/07/15 07:18:33 ::     self._connect()

2011/07/15 07:18:33 ::   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/wicd/networking.py", line 888, in _connect

2011/07/15 07:18:33 ::     self.set_dns_addresses(wiface)

2011/07/15 07:18:33 ::   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/wicd/networking.py", line 72, in wrapper

2011/07/15 07:18:33 ::     return func(self, *__args, **__kargs)

2011/07/15 07:18:33 ::   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/wicd/networking.py", line 487, in set_dns_addresses

2011/07/15 07:18:33 ::     self.network.get('search_domain'))

2011/07/15 07:18:33 ::   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/wicd/wnettools.py", line 192, in newfunc

2011/07/15 07:18:33 ::     return func(self, *args, **kwargs)

2011/07/15 07:18:33 ::   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/wicd/wnettools.py", line 686, in SetDNS

2011/07/15 07:18:33 ::     resolv = open("/etc/resolv.conf", "w")

2011/07/15 07:18:33 :: IOError: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/etc/resolv.conf'

```

Don't pay attention to 'Permission denied' error because I make /etc/resolv.conf immutable.

```

# equery l python

 * Searching for python ...

[IP-] [  ] dev-lang/python-2.7.2:2.7

[IP-] [  ] dev-lang/python-3.2:3.2

```

I cannot emerge bluedevil which is depends on wireless:

```

* ERROR: net-wireless/bluedevil-1.1-r2 failed (prepare phase):

 *   failed to replace KDE4Workspace library targets

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_prepare

 *   environment, line 4068:  Called kde4-base_src_prepare

 *   environment, line 3245:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       find "${S}" -name CMakeLists.txt -exec sed -i -r -e 's/\$\{KDE4WORKSPACE_TASKMANAGER_(LIBRARY|LIBS)\}/taskmanager/g' {} + -exec sed -i -r -e 's/\$\{KDE4WORKSPACE_KWORKSPACE_(LIBRARY|LIBS)\}/kworkspace/g' {} + -exec sed -i -r -e 's/\$\{KDE4WORKSPACE_SOLIDCONTROLIFACES_(LIBRARY|LIBS)\}/solidcontrolifaces/g' {} + -exec sed -i -r -e 's/\$\{KDE4WORKSPACE_SOLIDCONTROL_(LIBRARY|LIBS)\}/solidcontrol/g' {} + -exec sed -i -r -e 's/\$\{KDE4WORKSPACE_PROCESSUI_(LIBRARY|LIBS)\}/processui/g' {} + -exec sed -i -r -e 's/\$\{KDE4WORKSPACE_LSOFUI_(LIBRARY|LIBS)\}/lsofui/g' {} + -exec sed -i -r -e 's/\$\{KDE4WORKSPACE_PLASMACLOCK_(LIBRARY|LIBS)\}/plasmaclock/g' {} + -exec sed -i -r -e 's/\$\{KDE4WORKSPACE_NEPOMUKQUERYCLIENT_(LIBRARY|LIBS)\}/nepomukqueryclient/g' {} + -exec sed -i -r -e 's/\$\{KDE4WORKSPACE_NEPOMUKQUERY_(LIBRARY|LIBS)\}/nepomukquery/g' {} + -exec sed -i -r -e 's/\$\{KDE4WORKSPACE_KSCREENSAVER_(LIBRARY|LIBS)\}/kscreensaver/g' {} + -exec sed -i -r -e 's/\$\{KDE4WORKSPACE_WEATHERION_(LIBRARY|LIBS)\}/weather_ion/g' {} + -exec sed -i -r -e 's/\$\{KDE4WORKSPACE_KWINEFFECTS_(LIBRARY|LIBS)\}/kwineffects/g' {} + -exec sed -i -r -e 's/\$\{KDE4WORKSPACE_KDECORATIONS_(LIBRARY|LIBS)\}/kdecorations/g' {} + -exec sed -i -r -e 's/\$\{KDE4WORKSPACE_KSGRD_(LIBRARY|LIBS)\}/ksgrd/g' {} + -exec sed -i -r -e 's/\$\{KDE4WORKSPACE_KEPHAL_(LIBRARY|LIBS)\}/kephal/g' {} + || die 'failed to replace KDE4Workspace library targets';

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-wireless/bluedevil-1.1-r2',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-wireless/bluedevil-1.1-r2'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/bluedevil-1.1-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/bluedevil-1.1-r2/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/bluedevil-1.1-r2/work/bluedevil-1.1'

>>> Failed to emerge net-wireless/bluedevil-1.1-r2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/bluedevil-1.1-r2/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package net-wireless/bluedevil-1.1-r2:

 * ERROR: net-wireless/bluedevil-1.1-r2 failed (prepare phase):

 *   failed to replace KDE4Workspace library targets

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_prepare

 *   environment, line 4068:  Called kde4-base_src_prepare

 *   environment, line 3245:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       find "${S}" -name CMakeLists.txt -exec sed -i -r -e 's/\$\{KDE4WORKSPACE_TASKMANAGER_(LIBRARY|LIBS)\}/taskmanager/g' {} + -exec sed -i -r -e 's/\$\{KDE4WORKSPACE_KWORKSPACE_(LIBRARY|LIBS)\}/kworkspace/g' {} + -exec sed -i -r -e 's/\$\{KDE4WORKSPACE_SOLIDCONTROLIFACES_(LIBRARY|LIBS)\}/solidcontrolifaces/g' {} + -exec sed -i -r -e 's/\$\{KDE4WORKSPACE_SOLIDCONTROL_(LIBRARY|LIBS)\}/solidcontrol/g' {} + -exec sed -i -r -e 's/\$\{KDE4WORKSPACE_PROCESSUI_(LIBRARY|LIBS)\}/processui/g' {} + -exec sed -i -r -e 's/\$\{KDE4WORKSPACE_LSOFUI_(LIBRARY|LIBS)\}/lsofui/g' {} + -exec sed -i -r -e 's/\$\{KDE4WORKSPACE_PLASMACLOCK_(LIBRARY|LIBS)\}/plasmaclock/g' {} + -exec sed -i -r -e 's/\$\{KDE4WORKSPACE_NEPOMUKQUERYCLIENT_(LIBRARY|LIBS)\}/nepomukqueryclient/g' {} + -exec sed -i -r -e 's/\$\{KDE4WORKSPACE_NEPOMUKQUERY_(LIBRARY|LIBS)\}/nepomukquery/g' {} + -exec sed -i -r -e 's/\$\{KDE4WORKSPACE_KSCREENSAVER_(LIBRARY|LIBS)\}/kscreensaver/g' {} + -exec sed -i -r -e 's/\$\{KDE4WORKSPACE_WEATHERION_(LIBRARY|LIBS)\}/weather_ion/g' {} + -exec sed -i -r -e 's/\$\{KDE4WORKSPACE_KWINEFFECTS_(LIBRARY|LIBS)\}/kwineffects/g' {} + -exec sed -i -r -e 's/\$\{KDE4WORKSPACE_KDECORATIONS_(LIBRARY|LIBS)\}/kdecorations/g' {} + -exec sed -i -r -e 's/\$\{KDE4WORKSPACE_KSGRD_(LIBRARY|LIBS)\}/ksgrd/g' {} + -exec sed -i -r -e 's/\$\{KDE4WORKSPACE_KEPHAL_(LIBRARY|LIBS)\}/kephal/g' {} + || die 'failed to replace KDE4Workspace library targets';

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-wireless/bluedevil-1.1-r2',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-wireless/bluedevil-1.1-r2'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/bluedevil-1.1-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/bluedevil-1.1-r2/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/bluedevil-1.1-r2/work/bluedevil-1.1'

```

```

# emerge --info =net-wireless/bluedevil-1.1-r2

!!! It seems that /proc is not mounted. You have been warned.

Portage 2.1.10.4 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.5.2, glibc-2.13-r2, 2.6.37-pmagic i686)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.37-pmagic-i686-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 14 Jul 2011 05:45:01 +0000

ccache version 3.1.5 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p10

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2, 3.2

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.5

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.38 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.13-r2

Repositories: gentoo x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/games/angband/edit/ /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask-write"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.twaren.net/Linux/Gentoo/"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync6.tw.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa apache2 apm berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cgi cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr embedded emboss encode examples exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gpm iconv ipv6 jpeg kde lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 readline sdl semantic-desktop session spell sql ssl startup-notification static-libs svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb vorbis webkit x264 x86 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="braindump flow karbon kexi kpresenter krita tables words" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

net-wireless/bluedevil-1.1-r2 was built with the following:

USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal)" LINGUAS="-ca -ca@valencia -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -eo -es -et -eu -fi -fr -hu -it -ja -ko -lt -mai -ms -nb -nds -nl -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -th -tr -uk -zh_TW"

```

The build.log: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/439061/

revdep-rebuild complains about zope-interface-3.6.2:

```

running build_ext

building 'zope.interface._zope_interface_coptimizations' extension

creating build-2.7/temp.linux-i686-2.7

creating build-2.7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/src

creating build-2.7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/src/zope

creating build-2.7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/src/zope/interface

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c src/zope/interface/_zope_interface_coptimizations.c -o build-2.7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/src/zope/interface/_zope_interface_coptimizations.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread -shared -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-strict-aliasing build-2.7/temp.linux-i686-2.7/src/zope/interface/_zope_interface_coptimizations.o -L/usr/lib -lpython2.7 -o build-2.7/lib.linux-i686-2.7/zope/interface/_zope_interface_coptimizations.so

 * Building of net-zope/zope-interface-3.6.2 with CPython 3.2...

python3.2 setup.py build -b build-3.2

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/var/tmp/portage/net-zope/zope-interface-3.6.2/work/zope.interface-3.6.2/build_ext_3.py", line 6, in <module>

    from setuptools.command.build_ext import build_ext

ImportError: No module named setuptools.command.build_ext

During handling of the above exception, another exception occurred:

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "setup.py", line 72, in <module>

    from build_ext_3 import optional_build_ext

  File "/var/tmp/portage/net-zope/zope-interface-3.6.2/work/zope.interface-3.6.2/build_ext_3.py", line 10, in <module>

    raise RuntimeError("zope.interface requires Distribute under Python 3. "

RuntimeError: zope.interface requires Distribute under Python 3. See http://packages.python.org/distribute

 * ERROR: net-zope/zope-interface-3.6.2 failed (compile phase):

 *   Building failed with CPython 3.2 in distutils_building() function

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3623:  Called distutils_src_compile

 *   environment, line  942:  Called python_execute_function 'distutils_building'

 *   environment, line 2037:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                       die "${failure_message}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-zope/zope-interface-3.6.2',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-zope/zope-interface-3.6.2'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-zope/zope-interface-3.6.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-zope/zope-interface-3.6.2/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-zope/zope-interface-3.6.2/work/zope.interface-3.6.2'

```

```

# emerge --info =net-zope/zope-interface-3.6.2

!!! It seems that /proc is not mounted. You have been warned.

Portage 2.1.10.4 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.5.2, glibc-2.13-r2, 2.6.37-pmagic i686)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.37-pmagic-i686-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 14 Jul 2011 05:45:01 +0000

ccache version 3.1.5 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p10

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2, 3.2

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.5

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.38 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.13-r2

Repositories: gentoo x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/games/angband/edit/ /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask-write"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.twaren.net/Linux/Gentoo/"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync6.tw.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa apache2 apm berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cgi cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr embedded emboss encode examples exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gpm iconv ipv6 jpeg kde lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 readline sdl semantic-desktop session spell sql ssl startup-notification static-libs svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb vorbis webkit x264 x86 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="braindump flow karbon kexi kpresenter krita tables words" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

net-zope/zope-interface-3.6.2 was built with the following:

USE=""

```

The complete build log: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/439127/

Found this topic by Googling: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6749128.html?sid=766a58073e1822b72aa72c05920a5d46, but I'm wondering should I run python-updater because the --pretend option give me quite alot of packages needs to re-emerge.

----------

